# Pilker selbst gießen



## Yupii (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir von der Fa. Kubiak eine Gußform gekauft und will mir selbst die Pilker herstellen.
Gestern startete der erste Versuch 

Ich habe eine Menge Auswuchtblei gekocht, die Metallklammern entfernt und wollte das Blei mit einer Kelle in die Einfüllöffnung gießen. Die Form hatte ich vorher mit einer Heißluftpistole erwärmt. Beim Gießen verfestigte sich das Blei sofort in der Öffnung und verstopfte sie. Was Habe ich falsch gemacht?
Muß die Form erwärmt oder richtig erhitzt werden, damit sich das flüssige Blei nicht sofort verfestigt? Oder muss das Blei in der Schöpfkelle, die ich zum Einfüllen benutze, wenn ich es aus dem Topf nehme noch weiter erhitzt werden, weil sie ja auch kalt ist und das Blei, welches mit der Kellenwand in Berührung kommt, sofort erstarrt.
Wer hatte ähnliche Probleme und hat sie wie gelöst?
Für zahlreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ach ja, ich arbeite natürlich mit einer Staubschutzmaske und nur im Freien. Das Zeug stinkt und ist ja auch nicht besonders gesund.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Hallo Yupii

Die Form an sich sollte so warm/heiß sein, so das Du nicht rangreifen kannst. Am besten in die Gußnester zum erwärmen schon flüssiges Blei tun und diesen Vorgang so oft wiederholen, bis die Form auf "Betriebstemperatur" ist. Evtl. würde ich auch eine kleinere Kelle benutzen.

Damit das Blei besser fließt, kannst du das innere der Form auch noch mit Talkum leicht einpinseln. Das bekommst Du in jeder Apotheke und kostet nicht die Welt.

P.S. Da Auswuchtbeli unrein ist, solltest Du das Auswuchtblei vorher auslassen und den Dreck der sich an der Oberfläche sammelt, entfernen.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Hi Yuppi
Du solltest die Form mit Trennmittel einschmieren. 

Bestell dir doch mal unter www.hakuma.de deren Katalog da ist das "Pilkergießen" sehr schön beschrieben


----------



## Yupii (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

den Katalog habe ich. Im Board war mal zu lesen, dass es auch ohne Trennmittel geht. Ich nehme an, das Problem ist die zu kalte Gussform.

Der Sabber, der sich beim Auswuchtblei an der Oberfläche bildet, habe ich entfernt.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht die zu kalte Gußform ist wenn das Gußnest sofort verstopft. Nach 1-2 Probegüssen ist die Gußform eh genug aufgeheizt.

Wahrscheinlich ist das Guß-Blei, bzw. die Schmelze noch zu kalt!!!

Ich habe mir als Indikator die Oberfläche der Schmelze herangezogen -> Wenn diese leicht golden schimmert ist die temperatur OK.

Die Temperatur ist um so wichtiger, je kleiner die Form ist. 

Ich habe mir zum Gießen einen kleinen Topf mit einem Außguß auf dem Flohmarkt ersteigert -> so muß ich immer nur so wenig erhitzen, wie ich für die nächsten paar Gußversuche brauche. Für einen großen Schmelztopf reicht mein Campingbrenner eh nicht aus.


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

@Yupii 
also Honeybee hat das schon gut erklärt. Das Blei muß richtig heiß (bei Metallen sagt man ja warm) sein. Eine goldene oder grünblaue Färbung ist gut. Wir gießen immer mit ausrangierten Küchenkellen/Suppenkellen aus Edelstahl. Die legen wir mit zum Aufheizen in die Bleischmelze. Das Blei schmelzen wir in einem ausrangierten Kochtopf auf einem 2 Platten E-Kocher. Auf die andere heiße Platte legen wir die Gußform zum Erhitzen (Betriebstemperatur). Nach dem Einlegen der Drähte (sie dürfen nicht zu dick sein, sonst kühlen sie das Blei beim Guß schon zu sehr ab) muß alles ganz schnell gehen. Für den Fall daß was daneben geht steht unter dem Holzhocker (auf den stellen wir den Kocher) ein Pappkarton in den das Blei kleckert. Also lierber zu viel und zu schnell gießen als zu langsam (wegen Auskühlen)


----------



## Yupii (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

ich glaube, es liegt am Blei, das noch nicht heiss genug war. Die beschriebene Färbung hatte es noch nicht. Na denn, auf ein Neues.

Danke noch einmal für die Tipps.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

@yupii
Berichte doch von deinem Nächsten Versuch...
Dann wissen wir auch, ob unsere Ferndiagnose gut war!


----------



## Yupii (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

hmm, auch der zweite Versuch war nicht zufriedenstellend:

immerhin habe ich einen halben Pilkerrohling hinbekommen. Das Blei ließ sich besser gießen, war aber wohl immer noch nicht heiß genug. Das Problem ist wohl das  Gefäß (Topf)und die Wärmequelle (Gaskocher). Ich muss mir wohl ein kleineren Topf, am besten mit Gießtülle, und eine Elektrokochplatte zulegen. Das wird noch ein wenig dauern, aber ich berichte dann.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

öööööööhm uwe

ich glaube, problem erkannt. du erhitzt das blei in einem topf auf einem gaskocher......richtig?

die gießt das blei direkt aus dem topf in die form.........richtig?

frage, was ist das für ein gaskocher? 

wenn du direkt das blei aus dem topf in die form gießt, wird das nichts, da zuviel blei läuft. es wäre ratsam eine schöpfkelle aus edelstahl zu benutzen. somit kannst du das blei kontrollierter fliessen lassen.

und wie gesagt, es ist wichtig, das die form heiß genug ist. sonst kühlt sich das blei im inneren zu schnell ab und du kannst kein gutes gußergebnis erziehlen.


----------



## Yupii (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

ja, das Blei wird in einem Topf auf einem Campinggaskocher erhitzt, dann mit einer Kelle in die Gußformen gegossen. Ich nehme an , das Blei ist n icht heiß genug, d.h. der Kocher schafft es nicht, das Blei auf richtige Temperatur zu bringen.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

ne uwe.......ist es ein zweiflammiger kocher? denn so einen benutzten wir gaaaaaanz am anfang auch. hat super funktioniert ohne probleme. aber ich denke eher, das deine form nicht auf "betriebstemperatur" ist. 

wir giessen blei beruflich und das A und O für ein gutes gußergebniss ist eine ordentlich heiße form und sauberes blei.sollte du form zu kalt sein, kühlt das blei zu schnell ab und da hast wie oben schon beschrieben nur halbe pilker.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

so machen wir das beim Bayrischen Pilkergiessen : --> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=13674


----------



## Yupii (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

es ist nur ein einflammiger Kocher. 

Es sind wohl zwei Probleme:

das Blei sollte leicht goldig schimmern, hatte es auch nach einer halben Stunde Dauerbefeuerung nicht und
die Form war wohl noch nicht warm genug.
erde ich halt üben, üben, üben aber ohne das Drumherum wie ihr unterhalb des Weisswurstäquators:q 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

|licht @Franz
 Was is des für Silikon und wo kann man des kaufn?
barsch_zocker


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*



> Was is des für Silikon und wo kann man des kaufn?



Das ist Industrie-Silikon... offiziel kaufen kann man das glaube ich nicht... 

Aber ich glaube Hakuma hat auch eins, das sollte auch tauglich sein !


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

@Yupii
wo genau ist Nordeuropa?
Am leichtesten ist es, wenn du mal bei gießen zuguckst. Nach einmal sehen klappt das bestimmt!
Wir gießen in regelmäßigen Abständen unsere Zanderjigs...


----------



## honeybee (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

@ Mac Gill

Ansatzweise richtig. Nur beim giessen von Jigs ist die Gußkammer bedeutend kleiner als wie beim Pilker giessen.

Somit ist man beim Pilkergiessen auf die Gußeigenschaften vom Blei angewiesen. Da Yuppie Auswuchtblei verwendet, und dieses schon eine Art Legierung in sich hat, muss er auf darauf achten, das die Form heiß genug ist und das Blei die richtige Temperatur hat.


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Ich gieße auch Brandungsbleie ->da geht schon mächtig was rein ins Loch...

Nach den ersten 1-2 Versuchen ist die Form eh stark genug aufgewärmt.

Wenn beides heiss genug ist sollte es somit klappen!


----------



## honeybee (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Das ist doch das, was ich die ganze Zeit sagte.................

Beides muss heiß genug sein. Ich habe mal eben versucht von einen unserer Gießöfen ein Bild zu machen. Aber die Farbe des erhitzten Bleis  kommt da leider nicht richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## steffen.u (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

Hallo 

Die klammern muss man nicht unbedingt abmachen ,diese schwimmen nach dem schmelzen obendrauf .

Klingt auch für mich so ,als fehlt Dir irgendwo die temperatur .

kelle ist gut ,es sollte für ca. 1-2 Pilker ,flüssiges blei in die kelle passen.

die form auf den rand des topfes legen ,wenn das blei geschmolzen ist ,hat die form in etwa die richtige temp. zum giesen.

10 barren blei (ca.4kg) sollten in 12-15min geschmolzen sein ,dann stimmt meiner erfahrung nach die temperatur.

falls die temperatur nicht ausreicht>>>weniger blei ,kleinerer topf ,mehr hitze,.
Zugluft kann eine ursache für zu geringe temp. sein.

usw,usw

tschüss steffen


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pilker selbst gießen*

so, ich habe am Samstag auf dem Flohmarkt einen E-Herd mit zwei Platten gekauft. Auf der einen wurde das Blei erhitzt, auf der anderen die Form. Im dritten Versuch hat es dann endlich geklappt: meine ersten volltändigen Rohlinge#6  Die Form war dann heiss genug, sodass das Blei schön in die Form lief.

Danke noch einmal für die Tipps:m 
Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch dabei:
die Form besteht aus zwei losen Hälften. Ich habe die Form soweit von der Platte geschoben, dass ich sie mit einer Zwinge zusammenhalten konnte. Dabei kühlt sie ja wieder ab. Vorher kann man die Zwinge ja nicht anbringen, dann liegt die Form ja nicht auf der Heizplatte plan auf. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Kann man vier Löcher bohren, die Schraubköpfe versenken und auf der anderen Seite Flügelmuttern aufdrehen?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------

